# Moving to America from the UK.. Am I elegible? Please help.



## thedarkknightrises (May 1, 2012)

Hi, I really want to move to America. I am a UK citizen and was born and raised in the UK all my life, but I am not sure if I am elegible to emmigrate.
I have GCSE'S and A-Levels as well as an Art and Design Foundation degree.
I also have a Fashion Promotion and Advertising degree (ordinary degree).
I am 25, male living in London. I have recently graduated and currently finding work experience and internships.
I am currently working for a top financial Company in London in Administration Support. This will last a few months. I have decided I want to work as an assistant in admin/office. Is this good enough?
I have had an internship working as a PR assistant in Fashion for a few months.

So basically will I be able to move to America eventually?
What else will I need to do in order to get on to the skills worker list?
Does what I have done fall into the skilled worker list?
How long will it take for me to be able to move if so?
Any help would be appreciated. I want to find the appropriate and fastest way in order for me to HAVE the opportunity and likelyhood of moving to America.

Also, I am in my 20's. I am still young, right?

Thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Read the following sticky post (at the top of the list of posts in this section): http://www.expatforum.com/expats/am...ica/30374-looking-live-america-will-help.html
Cheers,
Bev


----------

